# My Daughter is home from the Philippines but there were a few tense moments.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 6, 2018)

The last day she picked up an infection in her eyes. The next day when she tried to board the plane from Manila to Tokyo they were reluctant to let her board because of her eyes. I can understand that, but it was upsetting. They finally allowed her to board and once in Tokyo there was suppose to be a doctor in the airport but she couldn't find one. Luckily her hubby who is a doctor in the coast guard had given her antibiotics to bring with her for any problem she might have. 

The trip home was uncomfortable but once home she was given more medication and is on the mend. Seems it was an infection in the eyelids caused by bacteria. 

She still had a wonderful time and was able to set up many computer programs for the kids to use. I noticed on Facebook some of them are communicating with her and hoping she will return someday. 

As for me, I'm proud of her work but would prefer she keep her feet on American soil.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)

She has a big heart, I hope her eye infection clears up completely soon.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 6, 2018)

Good for her, Ruth.  You should indeed be very proud of her!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2018)

Absolutely agree with everyone else...she's definitely a daughter to be proud of..but I totally understand your worry and concern for her.

That eye does look sore tho'... hope she's better soon..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)

Ruth, plz keep us up to date on her eyes healing. She sure didn't deserve this!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 6, 2018)

That’s good she’s getting the help and rest she needs.


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh, dear, that looks painful.  It's such a long trip home and to feel bad during it just adds to the "fun".  Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ruth,thanks for giving us an update on your amazing daughter
I'm glad she's back home hope she's feeling 100% better soon Sue


----------



## Victor (Nov 19, 2018)

Did she have a thrilla and vanilla in Manila?


----------

